# Ocean city fishing pier any good?



## jimmyc308 (Aug 22, 2007)

I wanted to do some fishing this weekend and the Wife would like to have a little beach time so I'm trying to kill two birds with one stone. Does anybody have any info on the fishing pier in Ocean city on 14th and boardwalk. Like price to fish, is it a good spot excetera. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jason777 (Jul 24, 2008)

*OC Fishing*

I found that fishing the south side of the island is best, but just opinion. I would work my way down the beach on the on the surf side all the way down to Corsons inlet 

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/parksandforests/parks/corsons.html 

you can also try fishing the backside of the inlet, has been great area for Weak Fish, have also pulled Founder and some blues. And of course you find Bass around there as well, mostly in the bay this time of year I would think but maybe a stay on or to on the surf. Calms, squid, mullet and bloodworms always worked for me. Usually pull lots of Stripers from the Surf when the water cools a bit! 

Good Luck!


----------

